# Mountain Lion #2



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a cool picture.... are they usually pretty pissed when they're treed like that, hissing and roaring and all that stuff?? Or do they just kinda sit there and look at ya like WTH did you run me up a tree for?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice picture. Thanks for posting.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Thats a cool picture.... are they usually pretty **** when they're treed like that, hissing and roaring and all that stuff?? Or do they just kinda sit there and look at ya like WTH did you run me up a tree for?


".....hissing...." yes, they hiss and snarl









And when they take a swipe at you the picture seems a bit out of focus!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Why'd you climb up the tree that close?? Just kidding.. thats understandable that a swipe with those big swatters would take you "out of focus" for a moment. :lol: I bet all that conniption fit that cats throwing kinda makes your blood run a little cold.... Sure seems like a pretty intense situation.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Lions are sissy's, good thing to, because if they had the temperment of a leopard you wouldn't get away with getting that close to them. It is pretty cool being that close to an animal that is strong enough to take a bull elk down.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice Picture's! Were you in Wyoming or Utah?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice pics.

I've only seen 1 cougar out in the wild and that was from a helicopter. It was really neat though, since it was in So. Utah and the lion was hopping around on some cool red rock formations trying to get away from us.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wdycle said:
 

> Nice Picture's! Were you in Wyoming or Utah?


Summit County - Utah


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Good one. Thanks.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's awesome! That would be one of my favorite animals, I hope to see one some day.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are some pretty cats there. nice pic and nice job geting the pics.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> JAT83 said:
> 
> 
> > That's awesome! That would be one of my favorite animals, I hope to see one some day.
> ...


Dang that's awesome! I hope it doesn't get into trouble up there.


----------

